# Kancamagus



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've ridden it three times and enjoyed it each time. I did it twice out and back from the Conway side and once from the Lincoln side as part of a loop. The last time I did it there was construction but it was a while ago so I'm assuming the road has been redone and must have a nice surface.

The climbs are tough but the descents make up for it. The scenery is spectacular. I never felt unsafe with traffic.

Anyone else?


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

The trip through Kancamagus Pass is a great ride. The Mt Washington Century travels along part of the Kancamagus Highway from Conway to where it turns off onto Bear Notch Rd, but that is nothing compared to Kancamagus Pass. 

I am headed up there a day early this year just so I can ride from Conway to Lincoln and back. The climb from Lincoln headed back to Conway is just brutal. 13-14 miles and it just keeps getting worse. The good thing is even though the out and back is about 70 miles, you only have to pedal for half of it.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

torch511 said:


> The trip through Kancamagus Pass is a great ride. The Mt Washington Century travels along part of the Kancamagus Highway from Conway to where it turns off onto Bear Notch Rd, but that is nothing compared to Kancamagus Pass.
> 
> I am headed up there a day early this year just so I can ride from Conway to Lincoln and back. The climb from Lincoln headed back to Conway is just brutal. 13-14 miles and it just keeps getting worse. The good thing is even though the out and back is about 70 miles, you only have to pedal for half of it.


The climbing is relentless. I compared it to some of the profiles from the mountain stages of the Tour de France and at least according to my estimations, it is harder than any of them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

torch511 said:


> The climb from Lincoln headed back to Conway is just brutal. 13-14 miles and it just keeps getting worse. The good thing is even though the out and back is about 70 miles, you only have to pedal for half of it.


I guess it depends which direction you start and finish in. Lincoln to Conway seems like a pretty tame climb to me (though long) but the other way seems brutal. But then again I've always done the Lincoln to Conway direction fresh out of my car and only done the other way towards the end of a 100 or so miles ride so that figures.

I actually did some poking around the net a while ago looking for statistics to see which way seemed tougher on paper but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think it's quite that bad, but it's one hell of a climb for sure.

On the Mt Washington Century you hit 3 passes, Bear Notch, Crawford Notch and Pinkham Notch. The climbs are 11, 18 and 14 miles long respectively. The climb through Kancamagus Pass is pretty close to climbing through Crawford (heading north). Very similar in profile as it slowly gets steeper from 4 to 8 percent, and then kicks at the end and just gets silly. 

You could debate which is the worst all day long but just about every climb in the White Mountains is a monster. My buddy is fretting about the climb up Bear Mountain during GFNY next month. When you have climbs like the Kancamagus to compare it to, it's not so formidable.

For my 20th wedding anniversary, the wife and I are taking the honeymoon we never took and going to France for 10 days. The caveat to the trip is that I get to go up d'huez and Tormulet.

Jay - If you map it out with ridewithgps or mapmyride, the climb from Lincoln is about 13-14 miles and it progressivly gets worse. The climb from conway is about 8 miles of very tame 2% climb, followed by some almost flat miles and then it kicks. I do believe it's a little steeper than the other direction but not by much. It's a pretty even profile near the top. I would agree that your hunch is correct, that by the time you are 55 miles into the ride, that last couple of miles up through the pass would be a beast at that point.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Here's a great site for local sickos who can't get enough climbing: Northeastcycling.com - Climb Central

France is great, torch. You and your wife will have a ball. I've never done any cycling there either.....that'll just be icing on the cake.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've parked at Storyland and ridden to Gorham and back and that's a hard ride too. I found the climb to the base of Mount Washington harder coming from the Storyland side rather than the Gorham side. The scenery is epic throughout that whole ride.

I would still say the Kancamagus is a bit tougher.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wife and I are staying at Loon for a week in mid May. Little does she know that it's a hillclimb training week for me. I plan on doing the Kangamangus a few times that week. Shhh! Don't spoil the suprise!!


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

*Kanc*

Awesome, I've been thinking of this ride alot lately ,and this thread comes up! 
hoping to do it this summer when we go up to Lincoln , I Just have to figure how I can get away from he wife and kids for a few hours to do it, I'm even thinking of going up alone a weekend the wife and kids are away. 

What's it take about 2-2 1/2 hours each way?


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Here's a thread from me from a few years back of my ride on the Kanc. Now you've gotten me thinking of getting back up there to do it again.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/kancamagus-highway-finally-74252.html


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

MDEN said:


> Awesome, I've been thinking of this ride alot lately ,and this thread comes up!
> hoping to do it this summer when we go up to Lincoln , I Just have to figure how I can get away from he wife and kids for a few hours to do it, I'm even thinking of going up alone a weekend the wife and kids are away.
> 
> What's it take about 2-2 1/2 hours each way?


The last time I did it my stats were 70.40 miles in 4:02:12 - average 17.44. The mountains are humbling. I only stopped in Lincoln briefly to refuel.

I've had my wife ride up with me before. She goes shopping in North Conway while I'm riding and everyone's happy.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

PCM said:


> Here's a thread from me from a few years back of my ride on the Kanc. Now you've gotten me thinking of getting back up there to do it again.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/kancamagus-highway-finally-74252.html


What a great ride report! That's awesome you got so many pictures. For me that's always been a downside of cycling compared to hiking. When I hike I take tons of photos but am reluctant to stop my bike to take them. Your photos brought back my own rides of the route to my mind. Seeing that 9% grade sign causes such an adrenaline spike!


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

*My Journal Entry from the Day*

I found my journal entry from my last time doing this ride which was on July 20, 2005. It's not as good as having pictures but it also helped to bring the day back:

_Yesterday I cycled the Kancamagus highway out and back.

I started at the ranger station on the Conway side, rode to Lincoln and back. I was watching the weather carefully because those extremely humid days would have been really tough. Yesterday was very hot but not as humid.

They are working on improving the road and the parts that are finished are really nice. I had to go through a dirt stretch with wet gravel where they are working but it will be worth it once they're done.

I can only say that there has to be a bit of a masochistic side to anyone tackling those climbs! It is just so unrelenting. I have noted the grade percentages and distances on the Tour de France stages and there are only a few that compare to the roughly 5 miles at 7-9% grade of the Kancamagus. I had to grind it out only going about 9 MPH. It's incredible to watch the pros do the same gradients but at much higher speeds. Mountains are definitely a humbling experience.

Of course the payoff of the descents is a blast. I hit 48 MPH on the steepest section on the return when I had the wind behind me. The highlight was when it wasn't quite as steep and I was going about 38, a big truck with a trailer passed me. I got in behind him and got back to 48 again for a while.

I was careful to consume a lot of water. I also kept one bottle with a combination of 40% gatorade 40% coke and 20% water. Believe it or not it actually was quite palatable and provided quick fuel. I only stopped at Lincoln to refill and did the rest non-stop.

Final stats:
70.40 miles
4:02:12 time
17.44 average

The adrenaline buzz from the descent with the trailer was AWESOME! I was on such a high from it I just started laughing after the trailer finally got away. When I see these high speed descents on the Tour de France it feels great to participate in them._ 

I really want to do this ride again. It sounds like the pavement is much better now and that alone makes me want to. I also weigh 20+ pounds less then when I last did it in 2005 and am curious to see how that might affect things. I think I'll tentatively plan for a late July ride on a Wednesday again.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

torch511 said:


> I
> 
> Jay - If you map it out with ridewithgps or mapmyride, the climb from Lincoln is about 13-14 miles and it progressivly gets worse. The climb from conway is about 8 miles of very tame 2% climb, followed by some almost flat miles and then it kicks. I do believe it's a little steeper than the other direction but not by much. It's a pretty even profile near the top. I would agree that your hunch is correct, that by the time you are 55 miles into the ride, that last couple of miles up through the pass would be a beast at that point.


thanks for that torch. I didn't notice that info at first. 

FYI. there's another road on the other side of the river for that flatfish part starting out going back to Lincoln. It connects back to the Kanc before the real climbing starts. The difference between it and the Kanc is better road surface, plenty of shade from trees, and no cars (literally the time I was on it). Difficulty and distance wise it's probably about the same.....it's going the same place just on the opposite side of the river before it crosses back over to the Kanc. It's nice if your looking to change it up a little.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing.. Can't wait to do this!


----------



## icanseeformiles(andmiles) (Mar 21, 2007)

JasonB176 said:


> ...The last time I did it there was construction but it was a while ago so I'm assuming the road has been redone and must have a nice surface...


last time I drove over, the road was pretty rough between Conway and Bear Notch road.



Jay Strongbow said:


> ...
> FYI. there's another road on the other side of the river for that flatfish part starting out going back to Lincoln. It connects back to the Kanc before the real climbing starts. The difference between it and the Kanc is better road surface, plenty of shade from trees, and no cars (literally the time I was on it). Difficulty and distance wise it's probably about the same.....it's going the same place just on the opposite side of the river before it crosses back over to the Kanc. It's nice if your looking to change it up a little.


there is a paved bike path that covers the same distance (from town to the temporary bridge at Loon), usually in better condition than either road.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

icanseeformiles(andmiles) said:


> last time I drove over, the road was pretty rough between Conway and Bear Notch road.
> 
> 
> 
> there is a paved bike path that covers the same distance (from town to the temporary bridge at Loon), usually in better condition than either road.



I was referring to the other side of the Kanc. From Conway to before the Bear notch road. 

I was there late last year and that section from Conway to Bear Notch still sucks. It's fine to ride though......just not as smooth as would be nice.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

What road is this?


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm tentatively planning to ride from Conway to Lincoln and back in mid-May. I'm not from the area, but I'll be staying in southern Maine and have a day to myself - this thread certainly convinced me it's worth the drive to ride there.

Any advice on where to park the car on the Conway side? Or for a good convenience store or cafe in Lincoln to re-fuel? 

Thanks!


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

clonechemist said:


> I'm tentatively planning to ride from Conway to Lincoln and back in mid-May. I'm not from the area, but I'll be staying in southern Maine and have a day to myself - this thread certainly convinced me it's worth the drive to ride there.
> 
> Any advice on where to park the car on the Conway side? Or for a good convenience store or cafe in Lincoln to re-fuel?
> 
> Thanks!


There's a perfect place to park on your right almost as soon as you turn onto the Kancamagus on the Conway side. There's a parking lot with a rangers' station with a rest room and information.

There are plenty of convenience stores and sub shops in Lincoln. Take your pick.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

JasonB176 said:


> There's a perfect place to park on your right almost as soon as you turn onto the Kancamagus on the Conway side. There's a parking lot with a rangers' station with a rest room and information.
> 
> There are plenty of convenience stores and sub shops in Lincoln. Take your pick.


Are you talking about the place by the river where they kayakers (mostly) park? I ask just to mention the river which might help the guy recognize it.

Lincoln, on the Kanc, isn't really a 'town' but a strip of ski shops, fast food, gas stations ect. You'll have not problem finding something. 
For a cafe there's a place on the right just before you get into the thick of it that's a really good cafe. Forget what it's called but you'll see it. It's a hippy organic type place with really good coffee and food. Either full meals or pastry type things. I think they might sell beer brewing supplies too.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I just googled it.
The place is called Half Baked and Fully Brewed.
Heres a little info with a picture:
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...en&sa=N&gbv=2&tbm=isch&prmd=ivnsm&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

torch511 said:


> .
> 
> I am headed up there a day early this year just so I can ride from Conway to Lincoln and back. The climb from Lincoln headed back to Conway is just brutal. 13-14 miles and it just keeps getting worse. The good thing is even though the out and back is about 70 miles, you only have to pedal for half of it.


I live right there, so I do this climb fairly often. A few years back, when i was in really good shape(for me) I did the Conway-Lincoln and back trip. I thought I'd be ok, but boy, by the time I was nearing the top on the way back, probably that whole stretch from the hairpin to the top, I really had the "1000 yard stare" going. Just a long, slow slog until I finally got to the top

I'm signed up to do the Crank the Kanc in a couple weeks, and in no shape whatsoever to do it. I'm in the process of building up my other frame as a triple, which might hopefully provide wme with a low enough gear that I can struggle to get to the finish.

Was planning on heading up it today, at least as far as Lower Falls, and if I'm feeling good, probably to the base of the big climb, maybe some of the final climb, even to the halfway point at the Lily Pond if I'm feeling really good.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JasonB176 said:


> The climbing is relentless. I compared it to some of the profiles from the mountain stages of the Tour de France and at least according to my estimations, it is harder than any of them.


It would probably be a Cat 4, possibly a 3 if it was a rated TDF climb. It's not really that difficult, as far as comparing them to climbs that the pros do. Possibly could get a higher rating if there were two or three equal or tougher climbs before it on the route.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I was referring to the other side of the Kanc. From Conway to before the Bear notch road.
> 
> I was there late last year and that section from Conway to Bear Notch still sucks. It's fine to ride though......just not as smooth as would be nice.





> What road is this?


I'm assuming Passaconway Road? 

If you turn onto West Side Road from the lights in the center of Conway, and bear left down the slight hill, about a mile from the lights on the left is Passaconway Road, just past an open field on the left, and open field across from it on the right. Turn onto that, and it's about an 8 mile ride to where it crosses the Albany Covered Bridge andf joins back up with the Kanc, just below Lower Falls. 

My favorite road to ride in the entire MWV area. It's got a bit of a climb, but you can do it in the big ring, and on the lower portion of that climb, just past the little rest area, where the road gets really narrow, and falls away steeply down toward the river is just a spectacularly beautiful spot, my favorite part of the ride for me. 

I did a ride report of it a few years ago here

It's a great road to ride because it's got little traffic, especially in the spring and fall, if you don't feel like doing too much hard climbing, but want a little workout, it's there but won't kill you, you can do it in either direction, over toward the Kanc(a bit tougher), or ride up the Kanc and then cut across back down this road, and you can add it as part of other loops you might be riding.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a 200K brevet yesterday we a 40 mile stretch in the middle that was just absolutly brutal. Have been trying to get into shape for a bunch of centuries coming up. Thought the Brevet would be a good indicator of what kind of shape I was in.

The good news is that at 100 miles with 7500 feet of climbing I still felt really good.

The bad news was that it was at that time that a guy who I had been riding with had his rear derailler go down (SRAM Red). I managed to lock it onto one gear, but he had to limp the remaining 30 miles with only 2 gears. I stayed with him and turning the last hour and 45 minutes into double that near about killed me. My legs cramped up with the slow pace and it hurt. 

The Gran Fondo offers about 1000 more vertical, but it does it in bigger chunks so there is some recovery time, much like riding the Mt. Washington Century. You kill your legs on the climbs, but you get some recovery time. The Brevet was more of a non-stop assault. The climbs were all shorter, but with much less recovery time in between.

Still looking forward to tackling the kancamagus later this year. Should be in good shape by then. This is the earliest I have done any century. I've done 3 100+ rides already this year, not to mention some 100k. Have only had my new bike about a little over a month and have alreay put 1200 miles on it and it's still early season.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rufus said:


> I'm assuming Passaconway Road?
> 
> If you turn onto West Side Road from the lights in the center of Conway, and bear left down the slight hill, about a mile from the lights on the left is Passaconway Road, just past an open field on the left, and open field across from it on the right. Turn onto that, and it's about an 8 mile ride to where it crosses the Albany Covered Bridge andf joins back up with the Kanc, just below Lbe riding.


Yup, Passaconway is exactly what I was thinking of. Thanks.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I just googled it.
> The place is called Half Baked and Fully Brewed.
> Heres a little info with a picture:
> Google Image Result for https://www.heaveninmybelly.com/blog/himb/img/half-baked_nov08.jpg


Never been in there, have always hit dunk for ice coffee and white mountain bagel for bagel etc.. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

What are you guys using for gearing Up front and back?


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

MDEN said:


> What are you guys using for gearing Up front and back?


My first time I did it with my Specialized that has a triple so I used that 30 tooth front ring.

The other two times were with my Jamis: 39X27

Next time will be with my Motobecane: 39X28


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MDEN said:


> What are you guys using for gearing Up front and back?


Compact with 12-25, same as at home in Eastern MA. If you are from New England or similar and ride hills, whatever you use at home should be fine. I wouldn't swear to it but I don't think Ive ever used my smallest gear on the Kanc when it's early in the day. I've definitely used it when the Kanc is towards the end of a century and I'm half bonked with nothing left though.
It's well known because it's a long climb (by North East standards) and beautiful not because it's steep so nothing to worry about really. It's as hard as you want to make it but just getting up shouldn't be a concern unless you are severly over geared.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, I was thinking my compact 12/25 would be fine..


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I use a compact front end with a 12-28 on the back, which is nice to have in the hills of New Hampshire, but totally unnecessary in Southeastern MA.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Speaking of New Hampshire any of you guys ever ride over by Walpole?
Holy heck......the climbs aren't as long as some of the stuff in the Whites but that means the breaks going down are shorter too so you get to the next hill right away. The hills over there are relentless one after another and STEEP. It seems like I was either in 34x25 or 50x12 (my lowest and highest) and could have used more on each side but didn't use what was between very much at all.

Thanks to the mild winter and spring I'm in the type of shape now where a century near home is fairly routine so I figured I'd pop over there for a 'quick 50' miles just to enjoy something a little different. Very bad planning on my part. That 'quick 50' I had planned was definitely a major challenge of a ride.

It's really nice over there though. I never hear anything about that area from cyclists so I figured I'd mention it. Check it out if looking for challenging terrain.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Speaking of New Hampshire any of you guys ever ride over by Walpole?
> Holy heck......the climbs aren't as long as some of the stuff in the Whites but that means the breaks going down are shorter too so you get to the next hill right away. The hills over there are relentless one after another and STEEP. It seems like I was either in 34x25 or 50x12 (my lowest and highest) and could have used more on each side but didn't use what was between very much at all.
> 
> Thanks to the mild winter and spring I'm in the type of shape now where a century near home is fairly routine so I figured I'd pop over there for a 'quick 50' miles just to enjoy something a little different. Very bad planning on my part. That 'quick 50' I had planned was definitely a major challenge of a ride.
> ...


It does sound challenging (and fun). Are there any grade signs posted? What speed did you get up to on the descents?


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a 200K that went up a little east of there but the same terrain. There were 5 climbs back to back to back. Not long but it was like doing the tip of the Kanc over and over again. Was grinding up at 7mph wishing I had a long cage and a 32 on the back, and then hitting 40+ on the way down. That ride hurt.

The good news is that it is May and I have already gone out for 4 100+ mile rides. I did 80 this past Saturday and the wife asked me when I got home if I even went for a ride.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

JasonB176 said:


> It does sound challenging (and fun). Are there any grade signs posted? What speed did you get up to on the descents?


I was on mostly back roads. Didn't see any grade signs. I'd guess 17 is the steepest I was on. I wouldn't say any one particular climb or descent was all that noteworth by itself it's that they all seemed as steep as the last and came one after another neverending. 

I think my max speed was 45 for that ride. I didn't know the roads so I was on the brakes a lot going down, some roads were really rough, and I was too tired to actually pedal down hill, so my speed going down isn't an indication of anything. Ive hit 50 several times in the Whites and these hills seemed steeper than where I hit 50.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

torch511 said:


> I did a *200K* that went up a little east of there but the *same terrain*.


My legs hurt just thinking about it. I remember thinking when I was done that someone would have to be a serious bad a** to do a century around there (and I consider a century to be a routine ride at home).

I didn't see more than a handful of cyclist on the roads. If there are any who live around there and put in serious miles they must be animals.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My impression of the Kanc; Starting from Lincoln (the Half Baked/Loon Mt. side), the first 3 or 4 miles are fairly easy, with a slight uphill grade. At about 4 miles, the grade increases to a more saerious "up", with sections at 9% for the next 9 miles all the way to the Kanc Pass (top).
Then it's the same thing DOWN on the other side, for about 6 miles. Then the last 15 to Conway are a slight down/flat ride. 

Do they make 4 tooth chainrings??


----------



## HLS2k6 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm planning to ride the Kancamagus this weekend. I'll be starting in Lincoln & need to do a loop. Should I ride the length of the highway and back, or is there a round trip that'd offer more variety and be roughly equidistant? Thanks.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

There aren't any loops with the Kanc. No side roads, no gas stations, no nothing. But if you want to ride ti the top (the pass) and go back to Lincoln, you can take route 3 North, or South, or continue on 122. All are nice rural numbered roads. 

Or just do the whole Kanc. out and back.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

HLS2k6 said:


> I'm planning to ride the Kancamagus this weekend. I'll be starting in Lincoln & need to do a loop. Should I ride the length of the highway and back, or is there a round trip that'd offer more variety and be roughly equidistant? Thanks.


Update how it went!


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the input in this thread. I got out to ride from conway to lincoln and back on Thursday. The grades weren't as steep as I feared, but the wind was brutal in places on the outbound leg. It was really a beautiful day and a beautiful ride!!

I couldn't really push it on the way back due to some knee pain - I would've appreciated a lower gear than my 39x25 (I do weigh 210) - but I finished right around 4 hrs flat.


----------



## icanseeformiles(andmiles) (Mar 21, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I just googled it.
> The place is called Half Baked and Fully Brewed.
> Heres a little info with a picture:
> Google Image Result for https://www.heaveninmybelly.com/blog/himb/img/half-baked_nov08.jpg


stopped there last weekend, not too bad, but it's pretty small. 

There's parking at the picnic area at the main Loon entrance.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

HLS2k6 said:


> I'm planning to ride the Kancamagus this weekend. I'll be starting in Lincoln & need to do a loop. Should I ride the length of the highway and back, or is there a round trip that'd offer more variety and be roughly equidistant? Thanks.


I know I'm late to this, but you can do a loop, although it's gonna mean a lot more climbing. 

Starting from Lincoln, once you get to the top, you can either go all the way to Conway, and then head north on 16/302 through N. Conway and Glen, stay on 302 up through Crawford Notch, and then left on Route 3 through Franconia Notch and back to Lincoln. The bit through Franconia you need to go on the bike paths through the state park, as they don't allow bikes on the highway through the notch. 

Or, you can take a left at Bear Notch Road, about 9 miles down from the top of the Kanc, and climb over that to where it joins 302, and continue on as above. 

The full trip to the bottom should be roughly 85 or so miles, going over Bear Notch would probably be about 30 miles shorter, but adds one more good notch climb to the route. From Lincoln to Conway and back is roughly 72 miles, as you may have already found out.


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

You could also make a loop by going south and then west onto Route 113 over Lake Squam and then up Route 175 (N. Ashland Road option to avoid the climb on 175 in Holderness if you're tired) or Route 3 (less climbing than 175, both get you back to Lincoln). Probably over a 100 miles round trip but less sustained climbing than the notch loop options. Lots of rolling hills so still a lot of vert but not sustained like the notches.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

*Now with data!*

The data confirms the impact of the wind when I rode it last Thursday:

For the westward trip (Conway to Lincoln) I averaged 17.6 mph and 261 watts.

For the eastbound trip (Lincoln back to Conway) I averaged 17.7 mph doing only 208 watts average. Obviously the wind had something to do with it but I think the eastbound grade was shallower as well.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

clonechemist said:


> Thanks for all the input in this thread. I got out to ride from conway to lincoln and back on Thursday. The grades weren't as steep as I feared, but the wind was brutal in places on the outbound leg. It was really a beautiful day and a beautiful ride!!
> 
> I couldn't really push it on the way back due to some knee pain - I would've appreciated a lower gear than my 39x25 (I do weigh 210) - but I finished right around 4 hrs flat.


39x25 is a high gear for the sustained 7-9% grades of this route. That's a good time you did particularly with wind but I wouldn't recommend doing grades like this on a regular basis without a lower gear than that. Even 39x27 would make a significant difference.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

clonechemist said:


> The data confirms the impact of the wind when I rode it last Thursday:
> 
> For the westward trip (Conway to Lincoln) I averaged 17.6 mph and 261 watts.
> 
> For the eastbound trip (Lincoln back to Conway) I averaged 17.7 mph doing only 208 watts average. Obviously the wind had something to do with it but I think the eastbound grade was shallower as well.


What was your maximum speed? I'm thinking it must have been on the eastbound part with the wind.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

JasonB176 said:


> 39x25 is a high gear for the sustained 7-9% grades of this route. That's a good time you did particularly with wind but I wouldn't recommend doing grades like this on a regular basis without a lower gear than that. Even 39x27 would make a significant difference.


Thanks! I definitely would've appreciated lower gears, and I'm guessing my knee pain (not something I typically experience) was due to being overgeared. But I'm a cheap, broke grad student doing this on something of a whim, and I didn't want to buy a new cassette just for this. Where I live/ride/train the longest hills are very steep (up to 20%) but only take ~5 minutes max so you can just quickly hammer up them in a high gear.

Oh, and my highest speed was 45.3 mph, from the eastbound leg (not very impressive, I know).


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JasonB176 said:


> 39x25 is a high gear for the sustained 7-9% grades of this route. That's a good time you did particularly with wind but I wouldn't recommend doing grades like this on a regular basis without a lower gear than that. Even 39x27 would make a significant difference.


I have a 39x29 on my main bike, and when I'm in decent shape(for me, which would be pathetically out of shape for most people here, probably), I usually do the climb in my 23 and 26. Probably more the 26. A few years ago, when I did the Conway to Lincoln ride and back, I was in the 29 pretty much all the way back, and it was a long, slow slog to get to the top. I had a good "1000 yard stare" going. 

Last weekend, when I did the time trial, I was using a 30x29, and needed every bit of it. Could have really used a 32. The last mile or so, I was going at about 4mph. But I finished it, which was good. When I got back home, checked, and that was only my 14th ride for the entire year. 

It's steeper from Lincoln to the top, but shorter.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I'm finally going to ride it....*

I'll be up in the area June 19-24. I'm going to atempt a century. Here's my proposed route. Kancamangus Century Loop in Lincoln, NH | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE With a couple of miles not marked right before I get on the Kanc to stop at a Cumbys. That should round it out to an even 100. But I might opt for starting farther down the Kanc and doing the big climb first. Not sure yet. If anyone wants to join me feel free. Does anyone know if there are any stores along Rt302 to get water and or food. TIA.

evs


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

There are stores in Twin Mountain where Route 3 and 302 connect as well as in Bartlett before West Side Road. There is also a store near Bretton Woods before Crawford Notch. Since you go West Side Road to Passaconaway (good choice) you don't get any stores after Bartlett if you go clockwise.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Just what i wanted to hear *

Thanks riverCoil. I will need some more fluid right before I turn off of rt302 around Bartlett. Is that store still there at the bottom of Bear Notch Road? If not whats the name of the store before I turn off. Also, I was going to refill in Twin Mts. I know that store. That will be a quick stop. TIA


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

The store at the corner in Bartlett burned down a few years ago. There is a newer place just about a quarter mile up the road from that corner of the junction with Bear Notch Road, as well as an ice cream shop and the White Mountain Cider Company, which may have drinks and snacks to go, not sure. 

If worst comes to worst, instead of turning onto the Old West Side Road near Cathedral Ledge, you could keep going straight on West Side Road/River Road into N. Conway village, and there's a gas station/convienience store right there at the left top of the small hill into town, just after you pass under the railroad trestle. There's also Sid's Variety if you take a right and ride into town just a bit, on your left across from the Eastern Slope Inn. . 

There's also a water pump at what we call First Bridge, If you take this route you'll go over three small bridges before you get to the railroad trestle, and just before the last one on the left, there's a small parking lot overlooking a big field, and the water pump is there. Same water as comes out of your Poland Spring bottle. 

If you choose to stick to the Old West Side Road, further on, you could continue on straight into Conway Village instead of turning onto Passaconway Road. There's an Irving Station if you go left at the lights, and a couple convenience stores if you go right, and a Cumby's a bit further up. 

Either way is doable, and just a simple backtrack to continue on your path. And there's your extra needed mileage. 

Unless you do one of those, there's nothing after Bartlett once you turn onto West Side Road, all the way back to Lincoln. There used to be a water pump at the Lower Falls spot on the Kanc, but it's been chained up for the last couple of years, and not sure if they're ever going to have it running again. 

The Upper West Side Road is another great road to ride, another of my favorites after Passaconway Road. Be careful of the traffic though, it's narrow and hilly and twisty, and people don't always stick to the speed limit. .


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Also, let me know the approximate times you'll be around N. Conway, maybe I'll be able to ride with you for a bit. As long as you don't mind an old, fat, and slow riding partner.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the tips...*

Is that store before Bear Notch Road or after it? You wouldn't happen to know the name of it? That will be an important stop that I don't want to miss. I really want to take Old West Side Road and want to stay out of North Conway. TIA. I'll ping you later next week when I'm more certain of the time frame. I was thinking of an early start 7:00am ish. If your working during the week it might not work BUT I'll be ready for a recovery after this one and could meet you for a shorter easier spin. I'll be in touch. Thanks again.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Can't recall the name right off, it's fairly new, maybe a year or so old, and I don't get up that way too often anymore. But it's after Bear Notch Road, on the same side, maybe a quarter mile or so further up the road. 

If you hit up the Irving or one of the other stores along 302 above Crawford Notch, I doubt you'll really need to stop in Bartlett, but it is kinda the last place available with the route you planned. 

You'll still be taking West Side Road. Old West Side Road is just that little half-mile or so loop off of West Side Road that takes you up by Cathedral Ledge and Echo Lake on your route . 

If it's a weekday, I'm definitely unavailable.

Also, one last thing I wanted to let you know about. When going on the bike paths through Franconia Niotch State Park, you'll be crossing under the interstate a few times. The last one, going from the left side of the highway back over to the right, has a pretty good downhill, but just as soon as you've gone under the highway, it climbs back up extremely steeply, maybe 15% or so, and you're on it very quickly.So before you start the cross, make sure you're in a good gear to climb back up the other side, don't get caught overgeared, or you're in for a struggle. .


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*That's a nasty little section...*

on the bike path. Little kids coming down that and not knowing about the steepness could really get wrecked. Thanks. I just got a new chain and 25-12 cassette which replaced my old worn out 23-11 so I'm hoping the couple of extra teeth will do me good.  Gotcha on West Side Road, NOT Old West Side Rd. I saw what you meant on the map. My thinking is to refill my bottles every 30 miles. One stop at Twin Mt, one stop in Bartlett and one more stop for the Kanc section. I could probably make it to Jigger Johnson Campground for water but will need some food and a couple of extra miles so I thought Cumbys and a cold coke or iced coffee and some food would pick me up for the climb up the Kanc since that's my last chance for food. Plus I have alot of Cumbys around home and they have never turned me away for free ice and water on my rides. :thumbsup: Those $1 iced coffees are pretty good. haha lol. One more question. Is it obvious where the entrance to the Franconia Bike Path is as it start from the Flume. I've never been that far down on it. Is it in the parking lot? The parts of the bike path I was on was very cool. Your a lucky man Rufus, to live up in that area.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it's fairly obvious, but it's been a few years since I roide that loop. I'm pretty sure it's well marked and signed, as there are probably signs indicating that bikes can't be ridden on the main road beyond that point.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Rufus sent you a PM.....


----------



## john1200c (Jun 22, 2012)

rufus said:


> Can't recall the name right off, it's fairly new, maybe a year or so old, and I don't get up that way too often anymore. But it's after Bear Notch Road, on the same side, maybe a quarter mile or so further up the road.


Not sure but I think you may be referring to the "Trails End" ice cream shoppe? I take my kids there often in the summer.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

No, there's a new store/deli in town, where that restaurant was that the guy killed the owner and tried to burn down. Is it Bart's Deli, or something like that? May not even still be open, the way the economy's gone. 

They should be able to get drinks at the ice cream shop also though, I would guess.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I finally did it...*

I went up for a few days and did some riding. Here is the link to my ride report.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/3-notch-loop-plus-1-a-283688.html

Thanks for the tips. I stopped at the Twin Mountains General Store for water and the Bartlett General Store for food and fluids. Good stuff. I did modify my route a bit from the original plan. I went over Bear Notch instead of going around it. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rufus said:


> No, there's a new store/deli in town, where that restaurant was that the guy killed the owner and tried to burn down. *Is it Bart's Deli, or something like that? May not even still be open*, the way the economy's gone.
> 
> They should be able to get drinks at the ice cream shop also though, I would guess.


Yes, it is called Bart's Deli and it's still there. It's a nice store/deli. The eating area is great.....it's like someone's living room with couches, nice chairs and tables so on. Kind of hard to get moving out of there because it's comfortable.

There is also the Crawford Notch General store about half way between Bartlett and the top of the notch. It's a good store with bathrooms and whatever you'd need but not really a good place to stop because you'd be breaking up a climb or a long down hill.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

evs said:


> I went up for a few days and did some riding. Here is the link to my ride report.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/3-notch-loop-plus-1-a-283688.html
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I stopped at the Twin Mountains General Store for water and the Bartlett General Store for food and fluids. Good stuff. I did modify my route a bit from the original plan. I went over Bear Notch instead of going around it. Thanks again for all the help.


Nice report. I love riding in that area.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice report


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

So I just did the Lincoln to top and back yesterday.
Started at 630am and saw maybe 12 cars total.
From the Comfort Inn in Lincoln its 13.5 miles to the top of the pass, average 11.3 MPH and took me 1hr and 6 min.
Total ride time was 1hr 45min.
I thought it really got hard at about mile 11 right after the scenic turn out after the hairpin turn, man that section was relentless and nausea inducing.
Ride down was great, and a bit chilly, had to stop in the sun twice to warm up.
Great ride, hope to do and out and back later in the season.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

SummerSux said:


> So I just did the Lincoln to top and back yesterday.
> Started at 630am and saw maybe 12 cars total.
> From the Comfort Inn in Lincoln its 13.5 miles to the top of the pass, average 11.3 MPH and took me 1hr and 6 min.
> Total ride time was 1hr 45min.
> ...


What was your overall average speed and maximum speed?


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Still looking forward to this ride, undecided though if Lincoln to Conway kanc and back or Lincoln to Conway loop around Crawford notch back to Lincoln


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MDEN said:


> Still looking forward to this ride, undecided though if Lincoln to Conway kanc and back or *Lincoln to Conway loop around Crawford notch back to Lincoln*


Instead of going to Conway then up to Crawford it's much nicer to cut over Bear Notch road directly to 302/Crawford in my opinion.


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Instead of going to Conway then up to Crawford it's much nicer to cut over Bear Notch road directly to 302/Crawford in my opinion.


It all depends if you want the extra climb or more somewhat flat/rolling miles. Passaconaway Road to West Side Road is very very nice riding without any North Conway traffic.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> It all depends if you want the extra climb or more somewhat flat/rolling miles. Passaconaway Road to West Side Road is very very nice riding without any North
> 
> Sill hoping to do this ride by years end


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

SummerSux said:


> I thought it really got hard at about mile 11 right after the scenic turn out after the hairpin turn, man that section was relentless and nausea inducing.


When I did the Conway to lincoln and back, that's the section where I had a good "1000 yard stare" going on. Had no energy left whatsoever, just staring ahead and trying to keep the pedals going around. A long, hard slog until you get to the top.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I never was able to fit the ride in last year but I finally have what appears to be a great day for it: this coming Monday, July 22. The forecast is for mixed sun and clouds, lower humidity and temps in the upper 70s.

I plan on doing it again starting from the Conway side out and back to Lincoln. I did two mountain rides last weekend so I'm hoping that has prepared my legs!

Quite a few here mentioned they planned on riding it but we didn't hear how things went. Any more ride reports?

I've been looking forward to riding this again for a long time, can't wait!


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

rufus said:


> It would probably be a Cat 4, possibly a 3 if it was a rated TDF climb. It's not really that difficult, as far as comparing them to climbs that the pros do. Possibly could get a higher rating if there were two or three equal or tougher climbs before it on the route.


I don't see how that can be the case. For example, one of the climbs for today's stage at the TdF is the Col de l’Épine (3.8 miles at 7.3% grade) and it's rated a category 1. The climbs on the Kanc are way tougher than this.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

nice, post an update. I am interested to know food/hydration before and during the ride.

I did ride it last summer, mid august and plan to again in a few weeks. 
I rode Lincoln to Conway side an back, 70 miles, fitness wise I was good, but I took food and hydration WAY to lightly , two just water bottles and few power bars was STUPID.. I bonked coming back and ended up walking 2 miles to the top on kanc pass then I rode bac down to Lincoln...


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah that climb can be brutal. On the way back from Conway, right after Bear Notch Rd is Jigger Johnson Campground. You can refill your water bottles there for the climb. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

MDEN said:


> nice, post an update. I am interested to know food/hydration before and during the ride.
> 
> I did ride it last summer, mid august and plan to again in a few weeks.
> I rode Lincoln to Conway side an back, 70 miles, fitness wise I was good, but I took food and hydration WAY to lightly , two just water bottles and few power bars was STUPID.. I bonked coming back and ended up walking 2 miles to the top on kanc pass then I rode bac down to Lincoln...


I guess that's one of the advantages of starting from the Conway side. There are so many options for refueling in Lincoln.

My plan is for a big breakfast and then to drive the 2.5 hours up there. I think there's a Subway as you approach Conway so I'm hoping to get a half a turkey sub for lunch. If not, I'm bringing bars and a banana.

I've had good success for long, hard rides using a combination of 40% Coke, 40% Gatorade and 20% water for one bottle and the other one 50% water and 50% Gatorade. I plan on going this route again along with downing a gel right before I leave. In Lincoln I plan to buy all three liquids, down lots of water and then refill my bottles with a similar mixture that I began with. I'll probably have a bar too but I don't plan on eating any kind of regular meal there. In fact, I'm hoping the stop will be only about 5 minutes long and I'll be right back on the bike.

Sorry you ended up bonking. That must have been really tough to walk the bike. Fueling is definitely hugely important. All the training in the world won't get you through if you run out.

I'm hoping to set a PR tomorrow. We'll see! There is now mention of a 20% chance of afternoon showers....


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Ride Report*

It can be tough to get an available day when the weather is cooperative too. Today was forecasted two days ago as being partly sunny and dry. I awoke today to seeing the radar showing some rain and the potential for more. It looked though that the rain was just south of the Kancamagus. Sure enough, I drove through some rain but then it was dry for my start. There were even a few peeks of sun but it was cloudy for most of it with a great temperature of 68 degrees. I felt a couple of drops during the last 10 miles but nothing to wet the road. But just as I was pulling out of the parking lot to leave, the rain started! Good timing!

I had been thinking of leaving later than I did but last night I heard about the potential for afternoon showers, so got up at 6 and left the house by 7:15. If I had started even 15 minutes later, I would have gotten wet.

It just so happened that I came upon an organized ride that came in from Bear Notch Road. There were dozens of riders in it. I have a competitive streak and I really think that helped me with the climb on the way out to have riders in front to chase down!

The descents, of course, were lots of fun. I especially enjoyed rounding the hairpin turned, which, thanks to the road being nicely banked, didn't require any braking and was taken at 34MPH. After the long descent to Lincoln, I stopped and refueled with an energy gel, Powerade, Snickers bar and water. I took extra precautions to make sure I was fully fueled for the ride. Bonking is no fun particularly with 9% grades to climb. I carbo loaded the last two days and then drank regularly while on the bike.

I was shooting for a PR and succeeded! Final stats:
70.16 miles (I started at the Ranger station on the Conway side and then turned around just after the Mobil station in Lincoln)
3:45:11
18.69 average
5125 feet elevation gain


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

I was shooting for a PR and succeeded! Final stats:
70.16 miles (I started at the Ranger station on the Conway side and then turned around just after the Mobil station in Lincoln)
3:45:11
18.69 average
5125 feet elevation gain[/QUOTE]

Awesome... I'm planning to ride it the first of second sat of August , I was thinking of going up the night before like I did last year... I'm 2.5 hrs away with NO traffic typically it's. 3hr drive..


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

MDEN said:


> I was shooting for a PR and succeeded! Final stats:
> 70.16 miles (I started at the Ranger station on the Conway side and then turned around just after the Mobil station in Lincoln)
> 3:45:11
> 18.69 average
> 5125 feet elevation gain


Awesome... I'm planning to ride it the first of second sat of August , I was thinking of going up the night before like I did last year... I'm 2.5 hrs away with NO traffic typically it's. 3hr drive..[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I'm just over 2 hours away with no traffic. On a weekend, you're probably going to hit some unless you get a really early start. 

I took the day off work to avoid it. What was nice too is that with the cloudy and cool day, traffic was drastically reduced on the Kancamagus itself. I went for long stretches with seeing no cars at all.

Good luck and please let us know how your ride goes!


----------



## bigmoe99 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am a 60 year old who rides a hybrid mountain/road bike. Today I rode up to the Kancamagus Pass from the Rocky Gorge Scenic Area. The first time I have tried a mountainous climb in over 25 years. It was an exhilarating 13 mile climb. Can't wait to try the entire Kancamagus soon!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Niiice. great job. How'd you like the down hill? ;-)


----------



## bigmoe99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Actually I didn't do the downhill. This was a test run to see if I could climb up to the pass. My wife was waiting at the pass with our van. But, now that I know I can do the climb I plan on returning to complete the entire Kancamagus Highway.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

bigmoe99 said:


> Actually I didn't do the downhill. This was a test run to see if I could climb up to the pass. My wife was waiting at the pass with our van. But, now that I know I can do the climb I plan on returning to complete the entire Kancamagus Highway.


Man, you missed the best part!! You should have had your wife pick you up at the bottom!

Are you planning on riding the whole Kanc out and back or just one way? I recommend starting on the Conway side.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

WOW, seriously. You climbed that beast and didn't ride down it. That's your reward man. Yeah she could have easily waited for you at the bottom. HAHA oh well. scratches head!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bigmoe99 said:


> Actually I didn't do the downhill. This was a test run to see if I could climb up to the pass. My wife was waiting at the pass with our van. But, now that I know I can do the climb I plan on returning to complete the entire Kancamagus Highway.


If you do that again let me know. Your wife wouldn't mind driving me and my bike up there seeing as she's going anyway right?

Just kidding but WTF? Although it would be pretty lame....I can see getting a ride to the top to cruise down but the other way around............


----------

